# 2015 F550



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

2015 F550 stainless dump truck with 2019 Western wideout XL and Henderson SS tailgate salter. Central hydraulics power dump bed and salter. 54,000 miles fleet maintained. New long block engine from Ford installed at 48,000 miles under warranty preformed at local dealer. New tires all around under 5k miles ago. Several new fuel lines and DEF components recently at Ford dealer also. Needs 2 hydraulic quick connects for salter replaced, which I will get to next week. Other then that truck is turn key ready to go. Never abused, never overloaded, only selling because company is sold. I kept this truck to do some side work, but I don't use it enough to justify

$45,000. 810.623.5397


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Where are u located


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Howell, MI


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Sold


----------

